# hba1c 68



## tracy1 (Oct 3, 2017)

since june my drs have been testing my bloods the recent one hit 68. just been for my annual review and the nurse said she was going to give me gliclazide but coz I have lost weight she want to leave it 3 months and test hba1c again now I have gone from 76kg to 74kg but my hba1c is going up I'm so confused can anyone help please


----------



## Ljc (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi  @tracy1.  You’ve done well on the weight loss  . Have you cut down on the starchy carbohydrates, potatoes esp mashed, rice, pasta, and bread esp white.  We also have to be careful with fruit , fruit juice is not good either. 
 Sorry I haven re read your previous posts.


----------



## tracy1 (Oct 3, 2017)

hi @lin. I always eat wholemeal bread and I have cut down a little on the potatoes etc but I have stopped the crisps and started walking a bit more its just I cant understand my weight is going one way and my blood sugars are going the other


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 3, 2017)

tracy1 said:


> since june my drs have been testing my bloods the recent one hit 68. just been for my annual review and the nurse said she was going to give me gliclazide but coz I have lost weight she want to leave it 3 months and test hba1c again now I have gone from 76kg to 74kg but my hba1c is going up I'm so confused can anyone help please


Tracy...it would be good to avoid further medication to manage your diabetes if possible...forward thinking by your nurse to wait...I have no idea what your levels were at your diagnosis...when you say they have gone up...could you tell us what you were previously?...an HbA1c of 68 is not ideal...but... it's not a disaster by any means...roughly it's equivalent to 8.2...exactly the same as my first HbA1c test...are you self testing your blood sugars...that is one way to show how what we eat affects our blood sugars...just an example...the wholemeal bread may raise (spike) your blood sugars...some of our members tolerate it well...others do not...potatoes are carb heavy in general...have you had any advice on diet...the offer of an education course...without meaning to sound patronising or condescending do you know very much about managing your diabetes?...the forum is full of useful tips...recipes...suggestions for lowering blood sugars...with a little guidance...the right support & advice you can bring those figures down...so many things can affect our blood sugars...if we are unwell...anxious (who isn't nowadays)...stress...it can all add up...if you can give us some idea of how much your levels have risen...what diet/activity you follow it would help members offer the right advice...make suggestions...diabetes is a perfectly manageable condition once you get to grips with the basics.


----------



## tracy1 (Oct 3, 2017)

my hba1c on diagnoses was 88 I got it down to 48 but over the past year or just over it has gradually gone up 50 64 now 68 they increased my metformin in june to 2000mg I have had very little advice on diet from them and I have recently started slimming world to lose some more weight I'm on amitriptyline for nerve damage in my arm


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 3, 2017)

tracy1 said:


> my hba1c on diagnoses was 88 I got it down to 48 but over the past year or just over it has gradually gone up 50 64 now 68 they increased my metformin in june to 2000mg I have had very little advice on diet from them and I have recently started slimming wordiabetld to lose some more weight I'm on amitriptyline for nerve damage in my arm


Tracy...not surprised you have had little support...disappointed yes...but not surprised...happened to many of us here...losing weight will help...but...what kind of food we eat is so important too...many of the foods we often think of as healthy can/do affect our blood sugar levels...some veggies are starchy...carb heavy...you haven't said whether you test your blood or not...for me that was the turning point in being able to manage my diabetes...that and one of the best books I have read on type 2 diabetes...I understand you are feeling confused...you clearly have a lot to think about...if you can I would urge you to get a copy of Type 2 Diabetes The First Year by Gretchen Becker...it explains exactly what type 2 diabetes is...how/why it develops...what is the best way for us to manage our diabetes...she has a chapter on self testing our blood sugars...in my opinion essential for anyone who wants to manage their condition effectively...she is type 2 herself...takes you through her first year month by month from her diagnosis onwards...explains many of the myths associated with diabetes...is our own fault (the answer is no)...can complications be delayed/avoided (the answer is yes)...we need to understand what diabetes is before we can manage/control it...it is so well written...an easy read...I do honestly believe it will remove a lot of your confusion...you can preview the book on Amazon...please give it  try...ask whatever you need to here...one of will have the answer...good luck...keep us updated...you can do this...honestly...it takes time.


----------



## tracy1 (Oct 3, 2017)

hi @Bubbsie I don't test my sugars any more haven't done since I went on metformin Drs advice not mine believe me I have aske on a number of occasions but nope nothing I have asked to go on a diet course again nothing I seem to be hitting my head against a wall now this


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 3, 2017)

tracy1 said:


> hi @Bubbsie I don't test my sugars any more haven't done since I went on metformin Drs advice not mine believe me I have aske on a number of occasions but nope nothing I have asked to go on a diet course again nothing I seem to be hitting my head against a wall now this


Tracy most doctors advise we do not need to test our blood sugars...for economic reasons only...you really need to think about testing your blood sugars...your levels are going up...possibly may have to use Gliclazide if they do not reduce...lots of reasons are given for not supplying testing strips & monitor to type 2s non dependant on hypoglycaemia causing medication...its all about cost...your surgery is unlikely to fund  testing strisp & meter...you can challenge this decision...or self fund your own ...you need to be proactive in your approach...talk to your nurse/GP...say you are concerned about your rising levels...you need to test in order to manage control/manage your diabetes...it's because we acquiesce... accept that advice...the practice of refusing necessary equipment persists...are you able to fund your own...have you thought about reading the book I recommended...it would give you so much useful information...you can get those levels down...but...you must be prepared to put the work in too...read...ask questions...the medication will not do all the work for you...irrespective of what you have been told...or led to believe...I now have reasonable control of my diabetes...its taken a year of hard work...once you get good control...are confident about your approach...it does get easier...you have to invest your time...energy...it is worth it...please get a copy of the book...read it...will give you some confidence...enable you to sort out your own routine...often the advice we get from our health care professionals is archaic...outdated...you can manage this...you need to take charge yourself.


----------



## tracy1 (Oct 3, 2017)

I was thinking of emailing the surgery to get prescription for Gliclazide after coming home and thinking about the rising sugar levels and the drop in my weight and having to wait 3 months before they do anything is a long time its my body and I'm trying to protect myself from any further damage. I understand the risks of hypoing but if it could be for a while then I'm willing to take the chance. I will try and get a copy of the book you mentioned if I haven't got it already and funding the self testing isn't an option really like you said I need to take charge myself


----------



## Drummer (Oct 4, 2017)

The gliclazide simply pressures your pancreas into releasing insulin - it can be a bit random and you can have hypos on it, you also have to eat a certain amount of carbs to counter its effects - I would far rather lower my carb intake, which is keeping my BG levels normal and helping me to lose weight.
As a Type two I can't eat starchy or sugary foods - there is no benefit to me in the carbohydrate being brown, it still puts my BG levels up. I tested my reactions to the dense carb foods and they all caused my BG to shoot up and stay up for a long time. Bread and potatoes are no longer on my menu, except for the protein rolls from lidl which seem to be OK in moderation.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 9, 2017)

tracy1 said:


> I was thinking of emailing the surgery to get prescription for Gliclazide after coming home and thinking about the rising sugar levels and the drop in my weight and having to wait 3 months before they do anything is a long time its my body and I'm trying to protect myself from any further damage. I understand the risks of hypoing but if it could be for a while then I'm willing to take the chance. I will try and get a copy of the book you mentioned if I haven't got it already and funding the self testing isn't an option really like you said I need to take charge myself


Tracy...sorry I somehow missed this response...been a frantic week & a busy weekend...one of the possible side effects often complained about with Gliclazide is weight gain...I've never taken it... but several members here have complained of weight gain while using it...have you given any thought to changing or adjusting your diet...when I said you need to take charge I'm not sure I explained myself properly...what I meant was the advice we sometimes get from our health care teams is not suitable for us to achieve or regain good control of our diabetes...the notorious eat well plate is put forward...we are told to eat far too many carbs...we need to read...research what is a suitable diet for good control...listen to advice...try to be more active...if you can fund some testing strips for a short while and just make slight adjustments to your diet...you may see a real difference without the need for additional medication...if you really cannot afford to self fund I believe you have a good reason to ask your DSN to supply you with them now...your HbA1c has risen...on two occasions...the nurse wants you to try another three months on Metformin & diet/exercise only...I'd say that's the perfect opportunity for you to stress that supplying you a meter & strips would be beneficial at this stage...help you see how the food you are eating affects your BG...if you need any help doing that I'd be happy to give you a hand if you needed it.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 9, 2017)

Because of the risk of hypos on Gliclazide your GP _has_ to issue blood testing kit and strips, particularly if you drive.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello Tracy and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Beck S (Oct 9, 2017)

I was prescribed the lowest dose of Glycazide when I was diagnosed alongside Metformin, I take one in the morning.  Touch wood, I haven't had a hypo yet, and it does seem to have been very helpful in conjunction with my diet to get my BG down to acceptable levels, but I was warned from the start that they could cause hypos so I look out for them.  I would say as it's my ultimate aim to manage this without tablets, I will work with them for now and then hopefully I can stop taking it.  It's definitely worth working on the diet aspect more to see if that helps.

Haven't noticed any weight gain, but I haven't really lost any weight yet either.


----------

